# Screwed



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

Found all this plus some steel wool and a nice mixture or sand and shells from a 4" floor sink p-trap at a seafood restaurant which is apparently selling hardware out the back door. I think a funnel head would have been better? But this is all I had to work with. gonna ask for some more heads Monday including a trap leader, not that the trap leader would have helped in this situation..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks like a 7/8" cable on a Ridgid K-60 machine. That is the machine that I have.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You may want to use a shop vac to clear nails and screws out of the trap.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Plastic pipe? Rare earth magnets on a string. Do it all the time on cheap silverware. Doesn't work well in CI.


----------



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> You may want to use a shop vac to clear nails and screws out of the trap.


Yeah should have mentioned I used the shop vac to remove about as many screws as possible as well as the mud and the spray bottle head


----------



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

Toli said:


> Plastic pipe? Rare earth magnets on a string. Do it all the time on cheap silverware. Doesn't work well in CI.


Ironically my magnet was loaned out a week ago so I didn't have it with me, however I couldn't even see the debris after using the shop vac so I don't know how well the magnet would have worked... once I used a magnet on a floor drain behind a bar at a Carrabbas...removed 14 pieces of heavy silverware with a magnet...14.


----------

